# GT1 Enduro Results - The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

The first of what we hope will become regular GT1 Enduro events was held at *The Raceway.biz* in Melbourne, Florida on Sunday, September 18th. Bill Pinch hosted a *3-Hour GT1 Enduro* for cars that closely mimic the ones we race in the GT1 by JK Products class in *My Series*. The lone exception to the Series rules was that you could run either a JK Hawk 6 or a JK Hawk 7.

Bill has had a trophy made that will be inscribed with the winning team’s name and members. This trophy will become a traveling trophy to award to winners of future Enduros.


Here are the results:

*GT1 by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Da House – 2297
(Count Gibson, Paul Hambidge and Bob Rondinone)​
2. GT-1.73 – 2258
(Steve Bowman, Bill Colvard and Bob Israel)​
3. Team Wolfie – 2246
(Doc Dougherty and Brandon Eden)​
4. Team Green – 2219
(Jordan Eber and Buddy Houser)​
5. Acme Racing – 2102
(Mike Henry and Rollin Isbell)​
6. Team Death – 2072
(Ed Delfin and Danny Mayer)​
7. Team Demole – 1838
(Dennis Demole, Sam Demole and Tim Demole)​

The racing was close throughout the event with Team Wolfie (Doc Dougherty and Brandon Eden) leading the event until the middle of the 15th heat. Then they started hearing all of the noises that a leading car is prone to making. Eventually they had to stop to make repairs to a damaged guide and that let Da House (Count Gibson, Paul Hambidge and Bob Rondinone) move up to take the win and Team GT-1.73 (Steve Bowman, Bill Colvard and Bob Israel) grab second.


*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

I had fun. Definitely want to do it again.

Picture of underside of entry cars.



Screen Shot of Lap Counter


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

Rollin I'm sorry we had the third fastest car and should have ran that but your teammate ,who will remain anonymous lol, was a little to used to running much shorter heats, I still can't get over Jordan running the fastest lap of the race!! 


When is our enduro???????


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Henry Racing said:


> Rollin I'm sorry we had the third fastest car and should have ran that but your teammate ,who will remain anonymous lol, was a little to used to running much shorter heats, I still can't get over Jordan running the fastest lap of the race!!
> 
> 
> When is our enduro???????


No worries. You turned our fastest lap so you certainly didn't bring us down. 

Next time, I'll (a) start with a fresh motor and (b) hide the motor that's been prepped for installation.


I need to talk to Johnny about a race date. Maybe November 20th.


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Nov 20th would be cool!


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Nov 20th you have the GRRR race... 
I'll hang out in the woods that day...:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Dang. Forgot about the Geezer Racing guys.


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

Crap I forgot (on purpose) about the retro race...I had to hide the car I'm building so I didn't get mad and throw it away, I'll do an hour of work on it thinking it's gonna be good then I'll stop and look at it and say. " that's gonna handle like crap!!!!" and procede to unsolder EVERYTHING!! lol


----------

